# Poison Ivy and the Hose!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We had no training today at Working Pit Bull Central so Poison Ivy got to go nuts for the hose! It was a nice 80 Degree Easter Sunday out here in SoCal.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll I love her  she looks great.


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

Your dog is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Cindy1979 said:


> Your dog is beautiful!!!!!


Thank you very much for the compliment and by the way I agree with you!  I love my little pshyco Ivy!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love this girl! She has such beautiful eyes. She really went in on the hose lmmfao.... 








Best shot!! You are such a bangin photographer, Doug.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Great shots! I love dogs who are psycho about the hose, lol


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Great pics! She's gorgeous! !


----------



## TheresaR (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL Too funny. Great pics and beautiful dog.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Love her! :0)


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Great shots.. I might need to get some hose shots too


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shots!She has always been one of my favorite on here


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Ivy really is a good little gal.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

awesome pictures, makes me wanna get the hose out. although its gettin a bit cloudy her in nor cal. lol


----------

